# 1st Time Posting I Need This Merckx!



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

OK I HAVE TO ADMIT.. i can appreciate a good vintage merckx but i havnt been completely sold and honestly id never buy one ever... except maybe a 7-11 ...and the new ones are just missing something.. not my style.... so ive been big on looking for a great vintage pista.. i thought i sold myself on something japanese until i came across this !!!!


I NEED THIS BIKE... 50-53 .... this is just too sexy... does anyone have any other pictures of MERCKX trackbikes?

hallelujah!!! i am now a believer!!!

EDIT: added another great series of pictures of a flawless bike below for more bike porn.... (pics courtesy of LAFIXED.com)


----------

